# mma gym opening



## ronin599 (Jan 31, 2012)

hi guys, im opening a large mma gym soon, now my problem is that while i have plenty of boxing and muay thai experiance and will take the boxing classes myself and my old trainer will take the muay thai classes, im just wondering where i can advertise for a quality grappling coach. its just, there are plenty of judoka in the area and traditional jui jitsu practioners but i need a decent mma/no-gi trainer preferably with in-cage experiance. the nearest mma gym is 12 miles away and there is a large market for one in my area. i have been training in the no-gi game for a while at various mma gyms/dojos but to get there every night with the travel is a bit of a chew. the last time i was in an mma gym i asked around if anyone knew of a trainer who would be interested and the guy who owned the gym went berserk, accusing me of trying to poach his staff! which i asure you was never my intention, i would never do that. so im struggling a bit. if anyone could give me any tips or suggestions either related or unrelated as to hiring quality trainers etc i would be very grateful. cheers


----------

